# Blocks



## nyyankees (May 7, 2009)

I need a little help here...one of our insurance comapnies (in s. Dakota) is denying our blocks with the 59 modifier as post-op pain after anesthesia care.

Does anyone know where i can fins any documentaion on the allowance of the 59 modifier for post-op blocks?

Thanks.:d


----------



## dreampeddler (May 7, 2009)

*You can bill blocks with the -59...*

However, the documentation must clearly state that the block was administered for the post-operative management of pain. If it doesn't, it's considered part of the anesthesia used for surgery and will be denied.


----------



## nyyankees (May 8, 2009)

that I understand. I'm looking for documentation from an organization (i.e. ASA ) that states that blocks are billable with a 59 modifier - if documented of course - so I can send this to the Insurance company and DEMAND prompt payment for such blocks.

I'm not familiar with many Anesthesia organizations that are well repsected like the AAOS.

Thanks.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 8, 2009)

If you have the ASA 2009 Relative Value Guide starting on Page 61 is information and the American Society of Anesthesiologists position on postoperative pain management which gives wonderful references for appeal.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 12, 2009)

Thanks julie


----------

